# What would go well with my fish



## thormoto (May 1, 2012)

I have two black and white clowns, a long nose hawkfish and a anemone along with my CUC. Im looking to add at least two more fish and i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. My tank is 30 gallons and everyone is doing amazing just looking to add a little more life.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Flame Angelfish
Dwarf Angelfish: Flame Angelfish and other Dwarf Angels
Nano Fish


----------



## thormoto (May 1, 2012)

Any other suggestions I have black live sand and I want something that will really pop against it


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Not many choices for a 30g tank.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

I would agree that with the 30 gallon tank that choices are limited. If it wasn't for the long nose hawkfish I would suggest something like a royal gramma or a goby, but looking at some of the information on that fish there is the possiblilty of aggression with a fish that have an elongated body. A dwarf angel could be a suitable choice, the flame angel is a really nice looking fish and would probably look good with your setup.


----------



## Peter321 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes ,Get well with fish is easier than get well with human.


----------

